# recommend a filter for Nikon 50mm f1.4



## investmenttechnology (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to buy a filter for my 50mm f1.4 so that I don't have use the lens cap, I believe it uses 58mm filter, however I don't know which one to get, there are the cheap $4 to really expensive Hoya filter, there's also $10 Kenko filter. 

Can you recommend me a brand and type of filter, I mainly use the 50mm for street/candid, so if there is a filter that can offer protection and improve IQ at the same time. 

Thanks


----------



## Markw (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait, you have a D700, SB-900, and 50.1.4, and don't know anything about filters, or why you should still use your lens caps?  Hmm..

Get this:
Singh-Ray 58mm Hi-Lux Warming UV Filter R-93 B&H Photo Video

Or this:
B+W 58mm UV-415 (2B) UV-Blocking Filter 65-098513 B&H Photo

You get what you pay for with filters most of the time.

Mark


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

A filter will negatively affect your image quality.  Just use the lens cap when you're not shooting and take it off when you are.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2011)

Markw said:


> Wait, you have a D700, SB-900, and 50.1.4, and don't know anything about filters, or why you should still use your lens caps?  Hmm..




Here is an interesting book:More Money Than Brains: Why School Sucks, College is Crap, & Idiot Think They're Right (Globe and Mail Notable Books)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2011)

investmenttechnology said:


> I would like to buy a filter for my 50mm 1.4 so that I don't have use the lens cap, I believe it uses 58mm filter, however I don't know which one to get, there are the cheap $4 to really expensive Hoya filter, there's also $10 Kenko filter.
> 
> Can you recommend me a brand and type of filter, I mainly use the 50mm for street/candid, so if there is a filter that can offer protection and* impress IQ *at the same time.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## investmenttechnology (Oct 12, 2011)

Markw said:


> Wait, you have a D700, SB-900, and 50.1.4, and don't know anything about filters, or why you should still use your lens caps?  Hmm..





I am sorry, I don't know why you would equate my gear to my photography knowledge, I have never claimed to be a knowledgeable photographer and I never will. I only put my gears in the sig to make easy for people on the forum to help me, I didn't mean to cause any offence. 

I have removed my signature.

Thanks.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 13, 2011)

investmenttechnology said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, you have a D700, SB-900, and 50.1.4, and don't know anything about filters, or why you should still use your lens caps?  Hmm..
> ...



Don't think that you should remove it. Don't be affected by others.


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, don't worry about your sig.  If you get rude or obnoxious comments, it speaks more about the person commenting than it does the content they're commenting on.

No filter will improve your image quality unfortunately.  Some filters can provide an effect, but as you're looking for a protective filter, your goal should be to find one that impacts the image the least.  I use Heliopan SH-PMC UV filters for protection, and they do a great job of staying out of the way.  Hoya and B+W have great reputations as well, but forget the cheapies altogether.  No matter what brand you end up with, always opt for the highest level of multi-coating available.  The coatings used will help reduce flare and ghosting by cutting down on the reflections between the filter and the lens elements.  Even the best filters in certain situations will still amplify flare however, so for that 1 or 2% of shots, I take them off.

I'd still recommend using the lens cap to protect the filter during storage, but it's nice to not have to use one when you're out walking around.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have 1.4d and I use the B+W UV filter. I am a believer in using filters for protection because of how I use my camera. Regarding image degradation, well, it really depends on what you shoot. When I use the 50mm, I am usually shooting street scenes, where the story is much more significant than the "image quality"(I just came back from a night market shoot using ISO1600-2400, so image quality was really not even in my mind). Plus, I can be in Utah desert or wet market in Malaysia, so the environmental condition varies a lot and unpredictably. If you are shooting specifically portraits under controlled environment, then there is no need for uv filters.

It's subjective to how the individual photographer use his equipment, there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, one thing, if you were to shoot in a dirty/dangerous/dusty/sandy etc place, use a filter without coating.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd get a 3-stop ND filter, but that's just me.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 13, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> investmenttechnology said:
> 
> 
> > Markw said:
> ...



It's just that the D700 is a lot of camera for someone who is so new to photography that they don't know anything about filters. Also, those of us who have spent many years doing photography, but have entry-level DSLRs because we can't afford the "big boy" cameras...well, we're just jealous of folks like you.    Don't take it out of your sig; you're right, it helps others to know what you're shooting with. If I weren't too lazy to bother with a sig, I'd put my little D5100 on there.

Now to topic: by now, you've noticed that there are as many different opinions about the "right" filters, or even whether to use filters at all, as there are posters on the forum.  Here's my own take: Don't use a filter simply as a substitute for a lens cap. It's not.  But if you want a filter just to have it, then try some out. Don't bother with the really cheap ones; there's a reason they're really cheap. You can find some of the Hoya filters for pretty decent prices, and then read up on them, try them out and see what they do.
I got a good deal on a set of three of them on Ebay--I use the Circular PL once in a while, but haven't even taken the UV or Flourescent out of the case I put them in.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 13, 2011)

sm4him said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > investmenttechnology said:
> ...



You see, he is just asking for a filter recommendation and suggestion because others may have more experience. That doesn't mean he don't know anything about filters or photography.


----------



## philbrown0 (Oct 23, 2011)

What filters to carry depend on what you want the achieve. I carry a polarizer, red, yellow and skylight-1A-routinely and others for special purposes. 
Experiment away. But buy good ones. I stick with Leitz, B&W, and Hoya. 
Camera maker's filters-esp. Nikon, Leitz and Canon-are frequently better than other brands but B&W, for instance, make many Leitz filters. 
Remember a cheap filter will degrade lens performance.
Older photo books have more info on filters than modern ones as a rule.
Phil Brown


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Oh, one thing, if you were to shoot in a dirty/dangerous/dusty/sandy etc place, use a filter without coating.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 24, 2011)

Threads like these make me sick. OP was instantly judged because he has a better camera than most. Shows great character guys, good job.


----------



## mnhoj (Oct 24, 2011)

The hood provides very adequate protection in most cases, blocks unwanted light, and doesn't interfere with image quality. If you have a D version, look for one of the HN or HR hoods. 

I used to use B&W and Hoya. I prefer the Nikon NC. Decent price. Good product.


----------



## mnhoj (Oct 24, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Threads like these make me sick. OP was instantly judged because he has a better camera than most. Shows great character guys, good job.



Wow. I missed those the first time around. And from a few of the veterans here. Shame-shame!


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2011)

You might look at the threads started by the OP since they joined.


----------



## fotomanjack (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems strange that no one mentioned Tiffen filters.


----------



## mnhoj (Oct 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> You might look at the threads started by the OP since they joined.



Hummm. The clouds part to reveal the true color of the sky. 

Edit: Translation - I can see now that your slightly aggressive answer seems a bit more ideal.


----------



## priceangels (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.priceangels.com/55mm-Green-L-Macro-Close-Up--1-Filter-for-Lens-Black--s787844.htmlhttp://www.priceangels.com/55mm-Green-L-Macro-Close-Up--8-Filter-for-Lens-s188092.html55mm Green L Macro Close-Up +1 Filter for Lens(Black) $3.78

55mm Green L Macro Close-Up +8 Filter for Lens $4.68

Green.L 55mm Circular Polarizing CPL Filter(Black) $5.64


----------

